# Lacey's new life



## HarvesterofPearls (May 16, 2013)

When I was much younger I had an outdoor bunny named Kitty (who we had thought was a english spot) 





He found a new home though when my family moved to FL for missions work and I had missed him since then. 
I ended up adopting a bearded dragon hoping to fill the bunny sized hole but it took a while to realize that bunnies are very different. (I love my dibl still of course) 
Anyways recently I have decided to start looking for a critter to train for therapy and of course bunnies were on my list. We planned to adopt from a local rescue then my mom saw an ad for a bunny looking for a new home at my parent's work. 
I renamed her Lacey when I brought her home. 








We have no idea of her breed but she is a big big girl O.O 




Her cage, I let her run around my room once a day for an hour or two as well but this is for while I'm out. (pics taken with a crappy cellphone please forgive quality) 

Funny story from today: 
Calling down for my sister to get my cell so I could get pics. Lacey apparently did not like my voice and jumped back giving a loud stomp with her feet. hehe


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (May 17, 2013)

Last night and this morning I decided to take a step in bonding and lied down in Lacey's area so she could smell me when she was comfortable. She has been letting me brush and pet her lately so I figured she would be curious. 
She really is starting to settle in. :happybunny:


----------



## KeltonB (May 17, 2013)

Congrats on the new bunny...she is a midnight beauty! Its great that she's already comfortable sharing space with you!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 17, 2013)

Congrats on the new bunny she is so adorable! And that is so great that she is already settling in.  I can't wait to hear more about her and her antics.


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (May 17, 2013)

Thank you for the comments!  
I figure I can gets pics whenever big developments strike but at the moment she has been letting me pet her to sleep. (she loves the inside of her ears rubbed) 
Personally today is a low one as last night was the first time in a little while that I had a panic attack and emotionally messed up today... watching Doctor Who to pass time but will be cuddling with the girl soon.


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (May 18, 2013)

Last night after coming home from a night of gaming and a stop at petsmart (to get a toy without a bell in it...) I saw the strangest thing.. Lacey shot right up and ran towards me! She was binkying in her pen and standing up to get pet. She never has greeted me before. :inlove: 
Later that night though she kept digging in her bedding and tossing it in the air, what a nut


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (May 18, 2013)

double post


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 18, 2013)

Aww, that's so sweet. Ash greets me too when I come home.  It looks like she's settling in well. She is such a sweet little gal.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 18, 2013)

Aww how sweet!


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (May 18, 2013)

Stole mommy's computer, I can't believe she locked me in the cage while she was out! There is no way she will get away without at least one disaprooving bunny bum. :nonono: To express myself I gave dumped my litter all over the cage, she will never lock me up again if this works out right. 
I demand more cuddles to make up for this. 
:disgust:


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 18, 2013)

Aww your mommy is a stinker huh? Lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 19, 2013)

Ugh, mommies can be mean like that. Its is good dat you dumped your litter, hopefully dat will give your mommy a sign to not ever do it again. I is shocked. :nope:

`~Ash


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (May 19, 2013)

Gonna clean her stinky litter tomorrow, ugh at least this is the third day she has not marked her area for four days and goes in the litter.  
I left her to run in her pen today during church and when I was meeting some new horses in my neighborhood that I was allowed to groom. 
She got a big plate of veggies tonight as well so I think she's happy now.


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (May 20, 2013)

Clean cage today.  She was all over me investigating as the bedding looks different than her old stuff. She let me pick her up as well but stomped at me when I put her down. hehe :headflick:


----------



## whitelop (May 20, 2013)

She sounds like a sweetie! Ellie thumps at me when I pick her up and she thumps at my husband to BE picked up. She's an odd one. 
Its sounds like she's adjusting well though!


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (May 21, 2013)

Question; hanging out with my lil girl and touching her toys, she pounced at my hand and tapped it with her front paws. Is she being possessive? Or is this just playing?


----------



## whitelop (May 21, 2013)

Haha. She was boxing you! Ellie boxes me all the time, when I put my hand in her pen to give her food or a new toy, she will smack my hands with her front feets. 
Is she spayed? If not, then I would assume that she was mad you were touching her toy and she boxed your hand to tell you no. Or she could have been playing, I've never seen rabbits play like that. I don't think that they bat at things like cats do. But I could be wrong. Ellie only picks stuff up with her mouth and throws it, she doesn't swat or bat at anything other than my hand.


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (May 21, 2013)

She's not spayed (at the moment.. shh.. I plan to get that done with school refund) that could be it though hmm. Thank you


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (May 24, 2013)

Big sister home for vacation and she met Lacey for the first time,  They like each other  In other news, Lacey has been binkying all morning for no known reason.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 24, 2013)

Haha, that's cute! I'm glad they like each other.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 24, 2013)

How sweet!


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (May 28, 2013)

:bunny19 Mommy came back home from her vacation and gave me a box full of paper! I could hardly contain myself and took it from her hands. :bunnyheart


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 28, 2013)

Ash loves shredding paper too.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 28, 2013)

Lol Pip loves to shred anything(especially cardboard).


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (May 29, 2013)

Stealing mommy's laptop again, last night there was a really noisy scary sound from behind the house, (mommy said it was a 'train' that goes behind our home) she was asleep so to let her know about the on coming danger, I slammed my feet on the ground again alot and she turned on the light. I had woken up the people downstairs too as well with my warnings. :sofa:


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (May 29, 2013)

Wow, grouchy bunny :boohoo:


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (Jun 1, 2013)

Got Lacey a new harness today, going to actual fit her this time!  
There were two boy bunnys for adoption this time, cant save everyone.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 1, 2013)

Harnesses are a great way for bunnies to get exercise! And all three of mine took to it right away.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 1, 2013)

Yay! I'm glad you found a harness. Ash has a harness too and he loves going for walks outside.


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (Jun 1, 2013)

I hope to get her used to it  (the rabbit one I bought for her was too small so its a tiny dog one) I plan to bring her out with me different places :happybunny:


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (Jun 1, 2013)

(well thought out and planned trips of course)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 1, 2013)

I got my Ash's leash online the listing was for a cat harness but the size is udjustable and it fits Ash just fine. I've taken Ash out on walks outside lots of times. I wish I could take Ash to the store with me, haha.


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (Jun 1, 2013)

It sounds like fun~ I will be training her with the harness tomorrow with the help of some nummy raisins :bunnyheart


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, its fun to walk your bunny. Just make sure not to let her near any areas that are treated with pestecides (If there are any areas). And here is a link that gives you tips on how to get your bunny used to the harness: http://bunniez.hubpages.com/hub/How-To-Train-Your-Bunny-To-Walk-On-A-Leash


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you!  *goes to read*


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 1, 2013)

When I got my Ash a harness I didn't really read any articles I just slowly put it on him and then I took him outside. He was a little weirded out at first but then curiosity took hold of him and he started exploring and now he likes going out.


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (Jun 2, 2013)

Gave her her first raisin last night and she was making funny click squeaky sounds. hehe


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 2, 2013)

Aww, she sounds sweet.


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (Jun 2, 2013)

It's stormy! So much loud noise! 







(PS. Lacey's posts will be written in purple from now on)


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (Jun 5, 2013)

Mommy has been bringing so much nummy greens every night.  I make sure they are all gone by morning


----------



## HarvesterofPearls (Jun 10, 2013)

Cleaned up Lacie's cage today, getting jumped all over. haha


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, when I clean Ash's cage he jumps all over me and sniffs everything.


----------

